# Molly 5 yr old polydactyl



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Name ? Molly
breed? x breed and is a polydactyl (cat with more toes on each foot)
colour/pattern black n white long haired
Age? 5?
Sex? male
neutered? yes
up to date with vaccinations? no
Are they micro chipped?no
any health problems? no
Any behavioural problems? no
Any toileting problems such as messing away from try or spraying? poos out of tray if its not cleaned often enough
used to children? yes
if so what age? 8-12 yrs
how do they get on with other cats? yes lives with other cats
how do they get on with dogs? not known
indoor or outdoor cat? lives in outdoor pen currently with other cats
How many hours are they used to be left alone for? all day
Diet they are on: Asda own meat
Litter used if they have a litter tray:Asda own
Where are you in UK? West Yorkshire
Reason for re homing? Has to many animals and can't afford to keep them all.
Has more toes than usual









anyone interested will be required to have a home check and pay a donation to ALUK
please pm me if you are interested


----------



## Catlover2 (Oct 12, 2009)

Molly is male?


----------



## Catlover2 (Oct 12, 2009)

just checked on purrs - and he is!! lol


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Well I guess a female can be called Tommy or Charley - so why can't a male be called Molly  :lol: Gorgeous cat though!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

still looking


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

re homed


----------

